# Disney World Saxophone Quartet.



## AwayWeGo (Apr 17, 2007)

Click here for some fun information about the Disney World Saxophone Quartet -- you know, those guys in coveralls & engineer caps wandering aroud all over _The Magic Kingdom_ playing razzy-snazzy-jazzy tunes on small, medium, large, & extra-large saxophones.  The linked site has pictures.  Enjoy. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 17, 2007)

I like the brass marching band always have at EPCOT center.


----------



## Carl D (Apr 17, 2007)

BocaBum99 said:


> EPCOT center.


Wow, Boca. You're going quite a few years back.
Disney officially did away with the "EPCOT" acronym some years ago. At the same time they dropped "center".
It's now just "Epcot".

No big deal, just a little trivia.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 17, 2007)

*E.P.C.O.T. Is Not What It Used To Be.  (Then Again, What Is?)*




Carl D said:


> Disney officially did away with the "EPCOT" acronym some years ago. At the same time they dropped "center".
> It's now just "Epcot".


EPCOT = _Experimental Prototype Community Of Tomorrow_ -- made sense when the place opened.  These days, it's more like that neat place inside Disney World that's been updated maybe 15 years' worth over the past 25 years -- not that there's anything wrong with that. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## eoneguru (May 18, 2007)

*Sax Guys*

Funny thing is that I was visiting the Magic Kingdom last month, on my birthday. I had a button and everything  I was watching the Sax and Barbershop Quartets and one of the singers noticed my button and called me out so that they could sing Happy Birthday to me. My wife got the picture.

Ray


----------

